# ROF Featherstone Feb 2015



## mookster (Feb 14, 2015)

ROF Featherstone is one of those sites that I had been meaning to visit for ages but always found something else to occupy myself with, but after the spanner in the works yesterday of being told that the main target of todays trip was sealed and alarmed we decided to make the 'back-up' site the main explore with the visiting of other back-ups after. However after a truly fraught journey involving mega delays - thanks to the 42 car pile-up on the M40 and the awful roadworks on the M5, and a lunch break - we only had time for this place.

As far as explores go it'll never set the world on fire but it was a nice chilled wander, and this place is massive with dozens of different buildings albeit a bit samey after a while. There isn't much left inside at all but it has a bundle of brilliant graffiti dotted around which was nice to see. Half the site is now the location of HMP Oakwood and this half is just sat there doing nothing for the time being.








































































Some of the choice graffiti.
























































Thanks for looking more photos here https://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157650804420142/ ​


----------



## krela (Feb 14, 2015)

One of the few places I'd like to see for myself. Thanks.


----------



## brickworx (Feb 15, 2015)

Whoa, some lovely pieces on the walls there....great art....cheers


----------



## fluffy5518 (Feb 15, 2015)

BLIMEY MOOKIE !!! At last we get some military action from you !! A nice set too !! This is one place still on my agenda - hope to make it up there soon(ish) !! As for the graffiti, we'll just have to disagree !!


----------



## smiler (Feb 15, 2015)

Another Good one Mook, great pics, Thanks.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Feb 15, 2015)

Interesting RIP graffiti


----------



## krela (Feb 15, 2015)

There is a very strong tradition of tributes in graffiti.


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 16, 2015)

Great graffiti.


----------

